# CUCV Pics



## Seabee15 (Aug 22, 2007)

Does anyone have any CUCV pics with plows attached?


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Whats a CUCV?


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

forestfireguy;1056434 said:


> Whats a CUCV?


CUCV = Commercial Utility Cargo Vehicle (Military Trucks)

Such as the Chevy K30's rated as 1 1/4 ton's, also known as M1008's and so on.


----------



## fulltiltwill (Aug 23, 2005)

I have a M1009 blazer. Great truck to plow with and is for sale.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

Seabee15;1056123 said:


> Does anyone have any CUCV pics with plows attached?


someone on here used to have one a few years back i remember it was mint and it had a brand new boss vxt on it try the search button it was so nice i actually saved it to my old computer...lightning got it though otherwise i would post the pic


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

In an issue of Truck Trends a few years back. There was talk of chevy making another proto-type CUCV. I remember seeing a dull green and black 03-06 body style single cab long box on some type of test course that the caption said was a GM site. Does anyone have this picture or pictures of said proto-type, or memory of it. maybe its all in my head.

John


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Willman940;1057743 said:


> In an issue of Truck Trends a few years back. There was talk of chevy making another proto-type CUCV. I remember seeing a dull green and black 03-06 body style single cab long box on some type of test course that the caption said was a GM site. Does anyone have this picture or pictures of said proto-type, or memory of it. maybe its all in my head.
> 
> John


They did build them, I remember seeing a lot of them parked behind the local Chevrolet dealer about 4 or 5 years ago but I'm pretty sure these ones were extended cabs.

Here is a link.

http://image.dieselpowermag.com/f/15403772+w750+st0/0904dp_02_z+combatt_diesel_trucks+chevrolet.jpg


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

So this is a bit of thread hi-jacking, but I'll go thought tomorrow night and look for CUCV plows. I did a bit of research of my own, and apperently they weren't just prototypes, many of them were put into service. There are a fair amount out there which I brought to share with you all. There was the original CUCV most of us know about, and then the CUCV II, which only changed the body style and the engine to a 6.5L diesel. The CUCV II also came in Yukon and suburban versions. Then came the LSSV produced from 2000 to 2004. 
"Chevrolet Silverado
From GM Defense, this extreme, off-road, commercial utility cargo vehicle (CUCV III) Chevy Silverado has a 6-in. suspension lift, a Duramax 6600 V-8 turbodiesel, five-speed Allison automatic transmission, 35-in. run-flat (with beadlocks) tires, and night-vision. The bigger tires and extra lift give the Chevy 49-degree approach and 28-degree departure angles. Other available options from GM Defense include a 5000-watt AC/DC generator, high-output air compressors, and a bench-seat troop carrier for the pickup bed. Estimated cost: $65,000"

There is also the "Command Tahoe"
"The Command Tahoe uses a Vortec 4800 V-8 for motivation and largely remains stock, with the exception of some added skidplating and Z71 options. GM Defense options include a custom front brush guard, rear and rear-pintle hitches, and vent hose filters on the transmission and differentials. Other customized, military-approved add-ons include a set of M16 and M14 weapons brackets, a 12/24-volt converter, and blackout lighting, the latter of which allows the vehicle to throw small amounts of light to the ground, without a large signature pick up from enemy thermal imagers. Estimated cost: $58,000"

There is also a Suburban version but I don't have detailed specs on it.

I also found details on prototypes from ford and dodge.

"Ford F-350
This '99 Super Duty Crew Cab has a stock 7.3L Power Stroke turbodiesel with an enhanced frame to boost GVW 2000 lb by using various F-450 and F-550 components. CTIS, air springs at each corner (with load-leveling), and Hydro-Lok differentials (4.88:1 gears) help improve off-road ability. In addition, 37-in. tires enhance approach and departure angles to 40 degrees and 35 degrees, respectively. The electrical system is a combination of 12 and 24 volts with various outlets in the cab, engine compartment, and bed. An inverter provides 110-volt AC, as well. Estimated cost: $62,000"

"2500 Ram with an active air-ride system that uses Bilstein shocks. A CTIS system is controlled from inside the cab to provide tire-pressure adjustments based on terrain changes. The new suspension makes room for 35-in. tires that help give the Ram 40* approach and departure angles. Using the classic 5.9L Cummins I-6, the militarized Ram offers plenty torque, as well as a front brush guard and locking differentials. Estimated cost: $55,000."

http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/pickup/112_0112_military_equipped_vehicles/models.html

Pictures to follow, 5 at a time.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

I forgot to mention I also found a hybrid diesel(the huge one with the command pod in back) , and fuel cell operated (the regular stock green pickup with nothing but the white star).


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

..................


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

wow! where do i place my order?


----------



## deere13 (Feb 14, 2010)

here's some from the other sites


----------



## radguard9 (Nov 29, 2009)

I work full time for the Army National Guard as a Maintenance Supervisor. Up until 3 years ago we had a CUCV (M1028) that we used to plow our compound with a 8ft fisher. It took most of the day to get it done but with the posi front and rear and 4:56 gears that thing would push snow! The 6.2 was only rated at 140 or so hp and was a dog but we had really good luck with them. We had another one that we used as a shop truck to go up and down the highway and after the turbo 400 finally crapped out I had a 700R4 built for it with a hydraulic activated lockup converter. With the 4:56 gears it was a perfect gear ratio match at highway speed. If you kept the speed around 65-70mph you could get 20mpg with it. I tried keeping track of it after we had to turn it in so I could buy it but never saw it again. I miss the ol "Blue Cap Truck"!!! Yes it had a blue aluminum cap on it! ha ha On another note, I believe the CUCV IIs were for the Air Force. I never saw them on the Army side. The Canadians have crewcab/shortbed Duramaxes with four captain chairs in the cab. Very Cool!!!


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jan 4, 2008)

Here's a couple of mine from this year, it's a M1009. If you're thinking about getting a C.U.C.V, to mount the plow you have to cut the front shackles off, they are welded onto the frame.
http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=86686&stc=1&d=1292200661


----------



## cocco78 (Dec 12, 2003)

Just to bring up an old post! My M1008A1. Just picked up a 7.5" Meyer for it that will be going on soon.


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

I own a few, never seem to remember to take pictures of anything... Great plow trucks though.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't have any pics of it but at my national guard unit we have a TMP with a 7'6" meyer plow with some goofy ass 24v pump setup.


----------

